# Veggie Balls?



## pittsmokers (Dec 20, 2011)

I plan on making the evil balls of hell (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83074/evil-balls-of-hell) and buffalo chicken balls (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94002/thanks-gunner69) for christmas appetizers.

Any thoughts on a veggie ball that I could smoke to go with them??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2011)

First of Welcome to the SMF Family...Go over to the Roll Call Forum and give us some detail about you, your experience, location and type of equipment...We like to welcome new guys properly...Then come back and Check these out...JJ

Curried Veggie Shots

3Lb Yukon Gold Potatoes, peeled and Boiled

3ea Eggs, beaten

1/4Cup Heavy Cream

4T Butter

1T Minced Garlic

1T Minced Ginger

1/2C Diced Onion

2T Madras Curry Powder or McCormicks  

1T Kosher Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

Sriracha Hot Sauce or other to taste

2C Frozen Mixed Vegetables (Peas, Carrots, Corn, Baby Lima) Cooked until tender.

1- 14oz Can Chickpeas, drained

1C Chopped Scallions

1/2C Chopped Cilantro ( optional )

Flour, Egg and Bread Crumbs as needed.

Melt the butter and Saute the Garlic, Onion and Ginger until tender, add the Curry and saute 1-2 minutes to bring out flavor.

Add the Vegetables and Chickpeas saute until tender.

Mash the potatoes with the eggs, cream, salt, pepper and Hot sauce, until smooth but firm, adding additional cream if too dry.

Fold in the vegetables, Scallions and Cilantro until well combined.

Form desired size balls and roll in flour, egg then bread crumbs.

Refrigerate until needed or at least 1 hour to firm.

Deep Fry in 350*F oil until Golden brown...

Cucumber Raita Dipping sauce

2 Hot House/English Cucumbers, Peeled and Grated, water squeezed out.

4C Plain Greek Yogurt

2T Lemon Juice

1/4C Fresh Chopped Mint

1tsp Sugar

1tsp Salt

1/2tsp Black Pepper

Stir all together until well combined.

Refrigerate 4 or more hours for flavors to develope.

I hope you like these...JJ


----------



## sprky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds good dont forget the Q-view


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF. Now your veggi balls sound and anything that Ellymea comes up with is usually pretty darn good to. Then you have something from treegie he's another on for great little morsels. So make them both and enjoy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 26, 2011)

So what did you end up making???...JJ


----------

